# First Smoked Salt



## kenosando (Mar 29, 2014)

I ordered a pound of Celtic gray sea salt from Amazon for ~$5 (also got a salt grinder and coffee grinder). 

The grinder came with coarse white sea salt, so I added a bit of that to my pan.







I added some hickory chips to my MES cold smoke attachment and set the temp of the MES to 275°F. It smoked hot about 4.5 hours before turning the MES off, then let the remaining chips smoke out of the cold smoke attachment. Salt sat overnight in the MES. This is the result:






And the white rock sea salt:






Grinded a bit on an avocado and the flavor is amazing. Looking forward to more uses.


----------



## trikefreak (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks great! I've cold smoked sea salt a few times, and everyone just loves it. I've not done a hot smoke with salt, but did taste some from a local spice shop. Totally different end results between cold and hot smoking salt, I suggest trying the cold smoke if you haven't yet.


----------



## kenosando (Mar 29, 2014)

I read this thread:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125996/the-great-smoked-salt-experiment/0_100
and figured that if I did cold smoke it, I would need 12 hours to get the level I wanted. How long do you typically cold smoke yours?


----------

